# 1967 GTO horn pair physical location



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

Where SHOULD the pair of original 1967 Pontiac GTO horns be physically located within the engine compartment? I am looking to purchase a new pair of horns (original style horn kit pair, including universal mounting brackets and hardware) from Ames Performance Engineering (item M230 on page 160 of their 2011 catalog), but I am not sure exactly where they should be mounted within the engine compartment. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On the center vertical brace between the radiator and the header panel,


----------



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you very much, 05GTO!!! Could you possibly suggest a good diagram I can reference, or photos? I still have not received my shop manuals.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jim, They go here......they use bolts that thread into the holes, and I THINK they have little "guide tabs" to position them correctly.....Eric


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a picture of them installed. I hope this helps.


----------



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

Many thanks to all of you for your help!!!

Jim


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Neither of my factory horns make a sound, but when I press the steering wheel buttons, I get a click. To me, that means the problem lies between the relay and the horns themself. My front end looks to be original, like it's never been apart. It's extremely tight in there, is there a 'good' way to access the horns. I've got small hands, but do I still have to pull half the front end off? Thanks!!!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

FYI universal mounting brackets will not fit correctly on the 67, so horns will not be positioned at the right angles. horns come out below the bumper, but no need since wires are at the top of core support.


----------



## barscgrs (Aug 5, 2012)

*GTO horn*



05GTO said:


> On the center vertical brace between the radiator and the header panel,


Is the horn relay around the horns or back by the firewall?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

mysweet67 said:


> Neither of my factory horns make a sound, but when I press the steering wheel buttons, I get a click. To me, that means the problem lies between the relay and the horns themself. My front end looks to be original, like it's never been apart. It's extremely tight in there, is there a 'good' way to access the horns. I've got small hands, but do I still have to pull half the front end off? Thanks!!!


No, you can remove them from the bottom without disassembling anything.
Once you have them out you can test them with jumpers off of the battery.
There is also a screw to adjust the tone.
Mine were not very loud but after cleaning and adjusting they now emit a pretty good blast.


----------

